# Possibly complicated avr speaker configuration/delay question



## costanza (Feb 24, 2009)

My setup. 4.0. Phantom center. 4 small tower speakers set to large. No sub. I live in apt with thin walls. Front towers are 8 ft from main seat. Surround towers are 4 ft from seat. I use 5-channel mode a lot for listening to music. If I want all the woofers as in-phase as possible. Will setting different delays distances from front to back speakers affect that versus setting them all to "0 ft". I assume delay affects phase. I suppose u can test this with bass test times and spl meter.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Possibly omplicated avr speaker configuration/delay question*

Does the receiver not have an auto setup mic? Your correct adjusting distance does effect phase.


----------



## costanza (Feb 24, 2009)

I have older denon 2805 and 3805 receivers. I don't have the mic. Theoretically, what's the real world differences between settings speakers distances 8' fronts, 8' rears or just setting both to 0'? I'm guessing they are the same. Yes?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given your not using a sub you would ideally want to set the distances as measured unless your sitting dead centre of the room at the same distance from all speakers.


----------



## costanza (Feb 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Given your not using a sub you would ideally want to set the distances as measured unless your sitting dead centre of the room at the same distance from all speakers.


Can you elaborate? Remember, this is for "5 channel stereo" setting for listening to music. I want the woofers of the 4 full range tower speakers to be as in-phase as possible. I rarely sit in the sweet spot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's more complicated than that. You want the distance setting for each speaker to be actual distance. So get out a measuring tape and take a measurement from each speaker to where you usually sit. 
If your just trying to fill the room with sound and want everything equal then yes just leave at 0. But this will not work well if you plan to listen where you sit.


----------



## costanza (Feb 24, 2009)

What do u mean by using "0" for all not working well for the usual seating position? What would it do to the sound? My goal is to have the woofers of all 4 speakers as in-phase as possible for best bass response over most of the room for 4 channel music listening. I don't think the denon avr 2805 introduces delay/reverb for the 5-channel stereo mode. I do also listen to movie surround sound through the rear towers or else I'd hook them up as front speakers "B" although the impedance may be too low. Thanks!


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Set the distances "as measured", and all will be well. The fact that you don't always sit in the sweet spot doesn't change woofer phase all that much. Remember, a wavelength at 50Hz is 21 feet, so to nudge two speakers 180 degrees out of phase by your position, you'd have to have a 12' difference in distance from one speaker to the other over the distances you set them for, which probably isn't even possible in your room. And as frequencies get lower, those distances get even larger (42' for 25Hz). The distance setting isn't all that critical at low frequencies, it's more of a high frequency thing. Just get it as close as possible for your usual listening position and don't sweat it.


----------

